# Meeting of the dp'd people



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

me and dor were wondering if anyone would like to have a little dp'd peoples get together. not sure on where it would be yet, but PM me and maybe we can sort something out! Anyone is welcome


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

i second this


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

This would be great. We would be a very odd group.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll make cookies.


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Imagine if there was a huge gathering, where many people were flying in to one location. You could be sitting next to someone who has DP the whole time and then wonder why you had a stalker once you got off the plane!


----------



## SpaceCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Yess!!







That would be awesome!







but what would we talk about...?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

We shall gather, in the high places, our cloaks flapping in the breeze...emerging from the mist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll bring flapjack and ginger beer!


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Phantasm said:


> We shall gather, in the high places, our cloaks flapping in the breeze...emerging from the mist.


I'll be riding my horse


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

at my house


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

YOU'RE NOT INVITED THO! jk


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

I met up with soulseeker today in nyc! Weird being with/talking with someone else who has dp. We look so normal... wish we could just cure each other.
We should do a NYC meetup.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Ill fly to the US, np.

I will rent 1 big villa, with a big ass hottub included, 6 bottles of champagne per person. I'll get some good entertainment going, some nice ladies, and ofcourse some nice gentlemen for the ladies, now wouldn't that be just awesome







?

It's good to imagine happy stuff every now and then


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> Ill fly to the US, np.
> 
> I will rent 1 big villa, with a big ass hottub included, 6 bottles of champagne per person. I'll get some good entertainment going, some nice ladies, and ofcourse some nice gentlemen for the ladies, now wouldn't that be just awesome
> 
> ...


steffa will get shit rolling.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Auldie said:


> steffa will get shit rolling.


yes, rolling indeed.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

this never happens, but every time someone makes a post like this i say im down, so yeah im down lol


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm open to the idea, depending on where it is/when.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive never met anyone with dp before, and I've always wanted to travel.


----------

